# Shengshou Pyraminx and Shengshou 6x6 unboxing! 51morefun!



## CubeorCubes (Oct 2, 2012)

This is my unboxing of the Shengshou Pyraminx and Shengshou 6x6. The Pyraminx is really nice, better than QJ. Turning is smooth with a clickyness because of the ball bearings. Overall it is one of the best Pyraminx on the market.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice 

How are the stickers on the pyra BTW? Do they feel like normal stickers, or are they textured like the Mefferts?


----------



## Carrot (Oct 2, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Nice
> 
> How are the stickers on the pyra BTW? Do they feel like normal stickers, or are they textured like the Mefferts?



they are cubresmith-ish. the ones I like


----------



## tx789 (Oct 2, 2012)

I could do with a new pyraminx and I want this too my 2 year old qj pops like mad


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2012)

Odder said:


> they are cubresmith-ish. the ones I like



Ahh cool  The mefferts stickers got really slippery after a while. I ordered my ShengShou a week or two ago so hopefully I'll get it soon.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes the stickers are like cubesmith. But out the box the stickers may be a little slippery because of the lube. Once its wipe it will be good.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 3, 2012)

So many cubes in the background!


----------



## CubeorCubes (Oct 3, 2012)

HaHa.


Hunter said:


> So many cubes in the background!


----------



## SmallCuber (Oct 3, 2012)

I prefer the 5x5 behind the Shengshou Pyraminx. Good MOD.:tu


----------



## CubeorCubes (Oct 4, 2012)

I really like it. Didnt regret doing it. But the 6x6 I just finished modded is weird. I need to do something about it.


SmallCuber said:


> I prefer the 5x5 behind the Shengshou Pyraminx. Good MOD.:tu


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 4, 2012)

Dunno if you already took the 6x6 apart, I saw that pop.. Brings to mind a crazy question but are all the inner pieces in there? When you pull the edges apart so you can see inside, those white things between the centers is the parts I mean.

I had FOUR missing in mine, made them myself with milliput, but yeah.. that pop.. do check


----------



## CubeorCubes (Oct 5, 2012)

yes everything is there.


Kattenvriendin said:


> Dunno if you already took the 6x6 apart, I saw that pop.. Brings to mind a crazy question but are all the inner pieces in there? When you pull the edges apart so you can see inside, those white things between the centers is the parts I mean.
> 
> I had FOUR missing in mine, made them myself with milliput, but yeah.. that pop.. do check


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah good! Glad to hear that. Have fun with your new cubes!


----------

